# Student Faces Town’s Wrath in Protest Against a Prayer



## Costas (Feb 1, 2012)

Student Faces Town’s Wrath in Protest Against a Prayer (ΝΥΤ) Στο Rhode Island (την πιο ρωμαιοκαθολική πολιτεία των ΗΠΑ). Υποδειγματικό δημοσιογραφικά άρθρο. Η υπόθεση έφτασε κι έγινε κύριο άρθρο.


----------

